

What Life Is Like When Getting Your Period Means You Are Shunned - yati
http://jezebel.com/what-life-is-like-when-getting-your-period-means-you-ar-1542273510

======
Brajeshwar
In India, when I was a kid, my much older cousin sister was not allowed to
cook, had to ask someone if she is thirsty and she eats separately. I had an
inkling of her period but never understood why the outcast - was it religious
or something else.

Sometime around 8th grade, I learnt (was taught) about female menstruation and
I realized the imposed restrictions, specially the ones based on religion were
just 'imposed' by blindly instigating the 'religious' reasoning. I understood
that it is not 'dirty' or 'un-religious'. Then I took up the task of giving
her the food, water and be besides her during her period because I have
understood and reasoned. That makes her easy and she can get to things quicker
with me around, while I maintained to the elders that she is where they want
to be.

Today, I'm married and I hug/cuddle my wife more during her period. She and
other females in our generation are treated the same during and after their
periods. This is the period when they are most vulnerable, needs looking
after, to be cared and in a different mood.

I also see that the idea of alienation has reduced a lot in the modern Indian
Society and is such a good thing happening forward. Unfortunately, I still see
religious ceremonies and places of worship shunning them till today. This is
also one reason why I never and will never respect such ceremonies, places
with made-up rules and regulations.

------
getack
What has this got to do with HN?

------
CamperBob2
OT: What's the karma level at which one gains the ability to downvote HN
stories? I have almost 4000 but can only see the up arrow.

